# (NT) 3 years ago today!



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It was 3 years ago today that our family's world was turned up on end with the arrival of our twin daughters, Jillian and Rebecca.. We've had a heck of a run these first 3 years.. From weeks at the NICU and a helicopter ride for one to the children's hospital, to chasing them all over the place going opposite directions at once, we've had a blast.


Luckily things have slowly gotten easier as time has gone on. Their bigger sisters have all been very helpful. We know there are many more challenges ahead. Potty training is the big one that is looming now. But the reward is great. Nothing is better than walking in the door from work and hearing their 2 little voices scream "daddy's home!" and hear then running to greet me. They nearly tackle me as each grabs on to a leg and I try to get in the door and sit down so I can greet them with a hug and kiss. 


We love Jilly and Becca dearly.... Happy Birthday girls! 


Here's a photo of them tearing up downtown SLC last week while exploring with their cousins who were visiting from Michigan.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah, fatherhood! Many great (and frustrating) days ahead. I was sitting in front of the video player last night watching old movies of my girls when they were right about that age(now 16 and 20). I laughed so hard at their innocence. The time flies quickly and that will go away with it. Make sure you capture as many embarrasing moments as you can on video so that you can use it against them during their graduation parties and wedding. Trust me, that time will come all too quickly. Tell them everyday that you love them. 

Mark


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My father saw a fellow father many years back in a check out at the grocery, obviously at his last nerve with his two small kids. He made some remark about the two and my father replied back "whatever, at least your two are not driving cars yet" to which the man's grin of some hope turned into further disgust.... 

Enjoy them, each step is more and more interesting, and really changes your whole outlook on life.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the girls, and congratulations to the two of you for surviving twins. 
JimC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

i love girls of that age. 
they still believe, that daddy knows it all. 
they are still yours all day long. 

later you loose them first for some hours to the kindergarden. 
then more hours to school. 
then additional hours to some ugly, undernourished, ill-behaving, snotnosed, bigmouthed, rap-listening young punks. (thats the phase, i'm in) 
then you loose them completely to some stupid oaf, who thinks he is good enough for your little girl. 

.... and, if they come back home a couple of years later again, you have to share them with your grandchildren. 

so enjoy now the best time, your kids ever will gift you with!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

So that's all the racket I keep hearing from the west side.... And hear I though they were just blasting at Kennicott. 

Happy Birthday Girls.. 

Nice job Shad /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, yes, Shad. A happy birthday to the girls and congratulations to you and Melony for making this far...  

They share the same birthday with my youngest (so far) grandson. 

Blessings.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we all feel like semi-grandparents....thanks to you and Melony sharing your kids progress with us. Your posts bring joy to many of us because of that. Tell em happy birthday from all of us.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What sweeties! 

Happy birthday in the Pulley household!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As the guys said; enjoy them while you can - they are much more important than our website!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Girls! 

Our youngest (excluding the dog) turned 4 last week. I can only imagine what twins are like now. LOL! 

Congrats again Shad (& the whole family!)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you are doing so well. Kids are sure worth all the pain/anguish/sacrafice, the good outweighs the worry. Even when they are in their 30's you still worry about them some. Jerry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Such cuties! Congrats, and happy birthday to the girls.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW 
I remember when they was here in carriers. Give all the girls kisses for us. 
Tell Mel Hi also. 
she needs to get on here once and awhile. 

I KNEW I HAD photos someplace. 









also 









I also have a photo of Shad and Mel right after having the girls, I won't post that one. BUT we need a new side by side photo.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Shad and Melony, 

Though we have yet to meet, I'd like to add That's terrific!!!!! They are adoreable. All our best for a very happy belated bithday wish to the girls and a pat on the back for a proud Mom and Pop. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Birthdays are the best, that is unless (in my case) they are your own. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifHehehe


----------

